# All My Presets Have Disappeared!



## hafeatherston (Mar 27, 2021)

All my presets were there.  I was adding some more, and may have selected the wrong file, and they all disappeared.  The default ones, user ones and others I had added.  There is just a blank space there now.  The locations where the presets are stored still show all the presets, they just don't show in the preset panel.

Visibility preference is checked.

I tried loading a backup catalog, but that had no effect.

Please help!!


----------



## hafeatherston (Mar 28, 2021)

More information.  I tried creating a new preset.  I can't see it, but it is in the Camera Raw/Settings folder.  My catalog is in the cloud and I access it on my desktop and laptop.  The presets are local to each machine, and I can access my presets on my laptop.

Desperate!  Not sure what to do.  Would appreciate any help.

Holly


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Mar 28, 2021)

Holly

Can you explain two things:

1. 'My catalog is in the cloud' - where exactly? Dropbox? Or another?
2. Which version of Classic are you currently on.


----------



## hafeatherston (Mar 28, 2021)

Thanks so much for trying to help!!

I'm using OneDrive and Lightroom Classic CC 10.2

I'm wondering if I need to uninstall LR and reinstall it.  Maybe something has gotten corrupted??


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Mar 28, 2021)

Tbh I'd never recommend OneDrive, I've heard of others having issues. It tends to be helpful and decide on files that should be offloaded to the cloud, and bring them back on demand. Others have had issues with it too (various oddities). Do you have 'Store Presets with Catalog' checked? I'm pretty sure that'd not play nicely with OneDrive.

I'd suggest copy the catalog to a local drive, and just try it from there - see how it behaves.


----------



## hafeatherston (Mar 28, 2021)

I do not have 'Store Presets with Catalog' checked, and I do have 'Show Partially Compatible Develop Presets' checked.  I have also tried hitting the 'Show Lightroom Develop Presets' and 'Show All Other Lightroom Presets' to make sure that they are pointing to the right directories, which they are.  When I try to access my presets (by hitting the down arrow in Develop), there is a large blank space where my presets would have been before it shows History, etc.

The catalog loads to my local hard drive from OneDrive when I open LR and syncs back to the cloud when closed.  I always make sure the sync is complete before trying to access it with my other computer (and it works on my other computer).  But I tried copying the catalog to my hard drive - same result. 

Is there any danger in uninstalling and reinstalling LR Classic CC from the Adobe Creative Cloud?  I'm pretty sure my catalog and photos will be OK but will my presets remain intact?


----------



## johnrellis (Mar 28, 2021)

hafeatherston said:


> When I try to access my presets (by hitting the down arrow in Develop), there is a large blank space where my presets would have been before it shows History, etc.


That sounds suspicious.  Try resetting LR's preferences: 
How do I reset Lightroom's Preferences? | The Lightroom Queen 

LR sometimes soils its preferences file, and resetting it can fix all sorts of wonky behavior. That article explains how to restore the old preferences if resetting doesn't help.


----------



## hafeatherston (Mar 28, 2021)

You Rock!!  Resetting the preferences fixed it!  Thank you so much.  Now I'm just trying to figure out what preferences I had set 

Thanks again!


----------



## hafeatherston (Mar 28, 2021)

I rebooted my PC and they are all gone again.


----------



## hafeatherston (Mar 28, 2021)

I reset the preferences again and they're back, but I'm now afraid to set any preferences again.  Any idea which preferences I should avoid?  Thanks.


----------



## hafeatherston (Mar 28, 2021)

Didn't update preferences, but I deleted a preset and they're gone again.


----------



## johnrellis (Mar 28, 2021)

hafeatherston said:


> Any idea which preferences I should avoid?


LR stores two types of information in "preferences",  options explicitly chosen by the user (e.g. in the Preferences window), and internal state about the program, such as the configuration of windows and panels.  LR sometimes corrupts the internal state, causing it to misbehave.  I can't recall any situation in which options explicitly chosen by the user have caused LR to behave strangely.


----------



## hafeatherston (Mar 28, 2021)

Will unistalling the application and reinstalling fix this situation?


----------



## johnrellis (Mar 29, 2021)

hafeatherston said:


> Will unistalling the application and reinstalling fix this situation?


Probably not, but it won't hurt to try. 

Something easier to try first: Set Preferences > Performance > Use Graphics Processor to Off and update your graphics drivers by going directly to the manufacturer's web site:
https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom-classic/kb/troubleshoot-gpu.html#solution-4


----------



## hafeatherston (Mar 29, 2021)

Thanks again for all the help.  I went back to the beginning where I mentioned adding some presets before everything went to hell.  By deleting the preferences file I was able to see the presets, at least temporarily, so I quickly deleted the presets I had just added.  Now I seem to be back in business.  I still have no idea what happened, but I'm relieved to be functional again.

btw - turning off graphics processor didn't work


----------



## johnrellis (Mar 29, 2021)

Good.  Googling shows at least a couple other reports of the Presets panel going blank after importing particular presets, but those reports didn't have any definitive conclusions.  If you observe the panel going blank again after importing more presets, please save away the presets and post back. It might be that the presets are "poison", triggering a LR bug.


----------

